# anyone from ottawa



## cseabs (Apr 4, 2002)

looking for support groups in ottawa area (ontario, canada)


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I'm originally from Ottawa but now I'm in Tampa. I think lisaL is from pretty close to there but she's on her way to England for a vacation. Jeff Roberts lives in T.O. and Sherlock lives between Ottawa and TO, so you do have a couple of people in your area. Where abouts in Ottawa do you live? I lived in Nepean for awhile. Take care,Wes


----------

